# Taxes



## veganxkitten (Oct 8, 2016)

This is more out of curiosity and information for the future, but I cant really seem to find an answer for this and how it works. I am applying for a UK spouse visa and will hopefully be in the UK with my husband by the end of the year, my question is since I am currently living and working in the USA, If my spouse visa goes through and I am successfully living and working in the UK by the end of the year, will I need to file my USA taxes for my earnings while in the UK? Will the earning I make in the UK be filed for the UK or US? My main question will I still have to file all my USA earnings like normal from the UK for the 2017 tax year, and then to who will I file my taxes to after that? hopefully this makes sense, I am not good with taxes at all but I would just like some info


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As a US citizen, you will always file US taxes on your worldwide income, just like you do in the US. Living and working abroad, you have access to the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion (form 2555) to formally exclude earned income from a foreign country from US taxation (but it still has to be declared), and/or the Foreign Tax Credit, which allows you to claim a tax credit for income taxes paid to a foreign country.

As you might expect, there are limits and restrictions and "tricks" to how these work. Not to mention various exceptions based on the tax treaty between the US and UK. For an overview, take a look at IRS Publication 54.

At the same time, as a resident of the UK you will also have to pay taxes to the UK like any other UK resident.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

You might find it useful to check out the UK-Yankee forum also, for specifically UK/US-oriented discussions about tax, visas, ILR, etc

UK-Yankee Forum - Index


----------

